# 1980s Hutch Trickstar



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 10, 2012)

I also have an all chrome Hutch frame looks like a trickstar but is only labled Hutch in chrome decal on the downntube.  Any idea what year it might be?


----------



## Brian C (May 4, 2012)

Could be an early issue (84/85) Trick Star if the decals are OG.   Any pics?  Brake bridge and serial numbers will help narrow it down as well.


----------



## KurseD (May 5, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Could be an early issue (84/85) Trick Star if the decals are OG.   Any pics?  Brake bridge and serial numbers will help narrow it down as well.




+1

Maybe you should send it to me for a closer inspection. You know, it helps to get a really good look at it up close and personal...


----------



## macr0w (May 7, 2012)

Let's see some pics.

Don't let anybody talk you out of that frame.

Trickstar frames are worth some money.

Do a search of sold items on ebay.


----------



## alisa98ST (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool bike! Do you have before&after pictures?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 12, 2012)

*frame has been sold*

i have sold the frame


----------

